# Need help coding for tunica albuginea plication



## jwbcoder (Jun 30, 2015)

I cannot find a CPT code for tunica albuginea plication.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## JEYCPC (Jun 30, 2015)

Maybe 54360


----------

